# HCG shelf life



## Bfriedman1017 (Sep 13, 2012)

So about a hour ago I messed up big time. I was reconstituting my peptides and accidently reconsituted my HCG!! I am not starting cycle for about 10 weeks. What should I do use it up before cycle, chuck it, or save it and use higher dose during cycle?


----------



## DetMuscle (Sep 13, 2012)

Not good, but dont throw away. Use it somehow but not in 10 weeks.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Sep 13, 2012)

a few people told me I could freeze it.


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 13, 2012)

Fuck it, just use it now bro. How many Iu's is it? 
Just bang it.


----------



## independent (Sep 13, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> a few people told me I could freeze it.



Ive read that you can. Would you mind doing that and post back if it works? This would be valuable info.


----------



## cck99352 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd use it now... and buy more. Stuff is cheap.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 13, 2012)

If you hadnt reconstituted it I'd say it could last for a year or more but since you have all I have read says 60-90 days tops.
If your nor planning a cycle for 10 wks I'd say give it to a good friend who's ON OR you could keep it refriderated for the 10 wks and just do a bit more than you would normally because it will be weaker. 
I'm like you man I hate to waste stuff, it's to hard to get. 
I know you can order more pretty easy but the expense and more hassle, shit.


----------



## qwerty_lifter (Sep 13, 2012)

that does suck....how many iu's? you got 10 weeks before you cycle...thats 70 days....
i've read about ppl stretching hcg shelf life (pre & post recon), but that's just it...just read, never done.
Like *DetMuscle* said, use it somehow..........(!?!)
 bang it q3d @ 250 until its out??? Or less because you are not hyperT?
If you were cruising now, then go like a TRT would ....
Man.....that sucks, its a bitch to get...at least domestic

(I am hoping ppl with a lot more experience chime in, because i love this forum & i'm curious as hell what will come of this)


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Sep 13, 2012)

I freezes it a few others on  other boards said that's the move. One guy has a script from doc already refined and said on bottle it says 60 says in fridge or to keep in freezer if planning in saving it


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 13, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> I freezes it a few others on  other boards said that's the move. One guy has a script from doc already refined and said on bottle it says 60 says in fridge or to keep in freezer if planning in saving it



Lol yeah but they mean non re-constituted to freeze it to increase shelf life. I would imagine with bac water in the vial it might crack if frozen. Might be ok since it's prob only 1 cc of bac water and there is still room for expansion in the vial. 

Test like 50 iu  of hcg and back fill with 90 units of bac water and put it on a cheap prego test. While it won't let u test potency it will let u know if the hcg is any good.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Sep 14, 2012)

I Have Been Completely Wrong About Freezing HCG


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Sep 14, 2012)

*machinehead* 

View Profile 
View Forum Posts 
Private Message 







 [FONT=Tempos Sans ITC,serif]Comfortably Numb[/FONT] **** 

Join DateMay 2011LocationRockville, MarylandPosts10
[h=2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h]This is what another guy wrote on board:

That sounds about right... I have a prescription for HCG and the pharmacy labels the vial as expiring ~ 60 days from the fill date. Also, I just received a refill on my HCG and per the pharmacy instructions, if it wasn't to be used immediately, then it should be stored frozen. I don't know how long the shelf life is for frozen HCG though...


Then I asked him it said to freeze if if recconed. He said his comes sent in the mail in ice pack reconstituted.​


----------



## independent (Sep 14, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> I Have Been Completely Wrong About Freezing HCG



Awesome.


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 14, 2012)

Interesting find!  Freezing hgh, gh peptides, hcg while in non recon state is standard practice.


----------

